#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 美人魚算是獸人嗎???

## 萊姆罐頭

昨天突然想到
美人魚算是獸人還是妖精???

----------


## 修諾斯

這要看每個人的定義吧~
有人說有耳朵就算是獸人
有人說要毛毛的才是獸人

目前應該沒辦法很明確解釋獸人的定義...
以字面上來說就是"*怪獸+人類*"
所以要怎麼說他都可以算對的吧....
要把美人魚看成怪獸也可以~
即便是美人魚也是有很多不同型態的，因為她是幻想生物

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

應該...要看狀況。

如果是像小美人魚中那種上半身完全是人，
下半身是魚，那應該算妖精或變異人一類。

但如果是像哈利波特中的人魚，
那應該就能算獸人的一種，雖然不美=w="

不才比較在意的是...人面魚算獸人嗎？(被滅XD)

----------


## 夜月之狼

看大家對於獸人的自定義吧......(愣)

不過我覺得美人魚應該比較妖精~




> 不才比較在意的是...人面魚算獸人嗎？(被滅XD)


那人面犬呢?(愣)

----------


## 鵺影

人魚在奇幻文學裡一般而言可分成兩種,
一種是上半身人類+下半身魚尾,
童話裡常出現,也較為人所知,
但是這種類型不適合稱為獸人;
如果是另一種全身帶鱗片的變異型(常被當成魚妖),
就比較適合稱之.

----------


## TYPHOON

:Shocked:  美人魚是不是獸人?
先告訴我牠是卵生還是胎生我再回答你  :Laughing:

----------


## 阿難

基本上，大部分的獸人都是陸上動物+人
所以我較認同stuka的說法



> 美人魚是不是獸人? 
> 先告訴我牠是卵生還是胎生我再回答你


根據<<怪獸與牠們的產地>>一書
是——沒寫的XD(爆)

----------


## 千千龍

依據我的世界觀
應該屬於半獸人
也跟人馬或鳥人是同屬於一類的
半獸人:以人為本體,有部分的獸的特徵

因為網路上有人畫魚族的,因此人魚也算獸人的一支

----------


## 光狼

> 目前應該沒辦法很明確解釋獸人的定義...
> 以字面上來說就是"*怪獸+人類*"


我可不是哥X拉跟人類的合體啊

獸人共有
獸的特徵
以及
人類的特徵
-------------------------
問題1:妖精通常跟精靈一樣有法力吧?
人魚美人魚也沒有法力吧?
-----------------------------
問題2:魚算也是獸嗎?
----------------
另外還有怪獸.怪人.妖怪.人妖.半獸人.神仙.魔鬼.魔怪等可能性

----------


## 浪之狼

我也覺得美人魚是屬於妖精或是人跟魚的混型
像PS2獸王記裡面的人魚@@ 我覺得比較像獸人

----------


## 時間貓

0

----------


## 鬼尋

「人」魚，以人為基礎
「魚」人，以魚為基礎

人魚我不認為祂屬獸人，我認為人魚比較偏於海妖、海神之類的
若是魚人那又不同了

----------


## 巴薩查

> Therianthropy can also refer to characters that share man and animal traits at the same time, for example with the animal-headed human forms of gods in Egyptian mythology (such as Ra, Sobek and others) as well as creatures like centaurs and mermaids.


Wikifur見解中
半人馬與美人魚都算是獸人的一種=+
但這邊主要意思是以Therianthropy(半獸半人)為主
鳥妖(Harpy)這種神話生物也算

另外頂上面的
其實以動物崇拜來說
很多神&妖都可以算獸人=+
(埃及神話是個好例子)

----------


## Silver．Tain

儒艮= =

熊熊想到這兩個字

不知道他算不算耶

(聽說長的好看的都稱人魚......不好看的都稱作...儒艮= =)

----------


## Akaihime

我認為人魚比較像精靈、妖精那裡
(記得在某本幻獸事典看過啦=-=)

而且獸人給人的感覺比較會打,對於人魚,本人卻沒有這種感覺,
所以我覺得人魚應該不算獸人

ps:獸不是指走獸嗎?而半人半獸才算是獸人嘛,但怎麼魚會是走獸?=-=
(被打飛~~~~)

----------


## 沃飛爾

小狼感覺應該比較偏妖精類....

因為美人魚不算完全的獸，但又不是完全的人

說半獸人又不太像（一般半獸人偏指的是人型化的獸，有雙腳站立型的獸類）
所以小狼覺得美人魚比較近於妖精類

----------


## 極地尋找

人魚=人+魚

妖精=妖+精(靈)

與其說人魚是獸人還是妖清,倒不如說,人魚是夢想中的被美代的水鬼比較實在?

因為就人魚(故事裡)不是有很多魚,蝦...之類的可以跟人魚說話呀

還會不用學的過程就學會和人類交談..還真強...會和魚類說話就算了,這倒可以理解

但會和人,魚,巫師的話...這我倒覺得有點像心靈感應

(湖屍亂上中)而水鬼最不缺這種能力吧...結論:人魚=水鬼

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

美人魚算是幻想生物/

是的話 就不會發在這一版了呀~~~哈

(被拖去打

----------


## 冰蛇

人魚不會是胎生吧，除非他是鯨豚類的，不然一律的卵生或卵胎生，當然啦照一般嘗試是這樣推的，要是安照自定義的去看的話，胎生的人魚也不奇怪就是了。

----------


## CORN庫爾

> 美人魚是不是獸人?
> 先告訴我牠是卵生還是胎生我再回答你


這樣說的話...那下半身是鯨豚類的就可以算是獸人了？（思索）

----------


## 翠龍

這......要看他人的定義.獸文化是無形的.只是一種形式.是存在於每人的心中.因此就這要每人心中對於獸人的定義.以下是類型舉例  !僅供參考!
1
定義:以人的骨骼與動物外表結合
算嗎?:因美人魚下半身不是人形如<納尼亞傳奇>中的半羊人.半馬人.因此不算
2
定義:胎生/陸地動物與人體結合
算嗎?:美人魚是魚/海中與人體的結合.因此不算
3
定義:地球上的人以外的動物與人的結合
算嗎?:魚也是地表上的生物之一.因此算
4
定義:.........
算嗎?:........
5
......
但其實因該算是.因為外國有對這的專屬名詞.叫"aquatics"(用以稱呼所有擬人化的魚類動物)
來源自:  https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8D%B8%E8%BF%B7

----------


## 席嵐˙詠曲

看每個人對獸人的定義，我覺得人魚不算獸人，獸人是獸化人
一半人一半魚不算獸化人，野獸有人的形體才算獸化人，也就是獸人
如果是魚人就是獸人了 這樣

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  萊姆：

      本狼來嗥，本狼認為美人魚不算獸人；因為獸人必須皮膚像哺乳類長滿毛髮或像爬蟲、鯊魚長滿鱗片或刺，美人魚上半身是人類、下半身是魚尾，不符合定義。除非是儒艮(真正的美人魚)獸人，那就算啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    思慮甚久

                                                                                狼版12年12月2日    21:07

----------

